
Adventures in F# Performance – Benchmarking the F# Core Library - cloudroutine
https://jackmott.github.io/programming/2016/08/13/adventures-in-fsharp.html
======
kristianp
The use of the wildcard as a type parameter seems odd here. Why not use
(array: 'a[]) for example? I'm guessing its a quirk of the F# syntax?

    
    
        let filter f (array: _[]) = 
            checkNonNull "array" array
            let res = List<_>() // ResizeArray
            for i = 0 to array.Length - 1 do 
                let x = array.[i] 
                if f x then res.Add(x)
            res.ToArray()

